# room full of dog odor



## dylokjai (Nov 9, 2009)

Ive been keeping my female pit inside..and notice a odor how do you keep the room fresh? I bath her weekly(lol funny thing is the male outside dog gets monthly baths), i use febreeze, airfreshner, clean, vacuum all her shedding but still has that odor....any tips will be great thankx


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, maybe, and I could be wrong, she's dripping or something female-ish? I don't know if bathing your girl once a week is necessary due to dry skin or skin sensitivities that could occur. Maybe you just have a really good nose


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

What type of odor is it? There are many things that could be causing it. Have you checked her ears? Sometimes a yeast infection in the ears will give off a kind of sour smell. Then there are "lady problems" that can be fishy smelling, or like old urine, even the yeasty smell. I would sniff the dog all over, I know it sounds funny, and try to locate the source of the smell. The dog could even have a rotten tooth that's causing terrible breath. Some dogs have a smell like corn chips, often strongest near the feet, and that smell is normal.


----------



## dylokjai (Nov 9, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> What type of odor is it? There are many things that could be causing it. Have you checked her ears? Sometimes a yeast infection in the ears will give off a kind of sour smell. Then there are "lady problems" that can be fishy smelling, or like old urine, even the yeasty smell. I would sniff the dog all over, I know it sounds funny, and try to locate the source of the smell. The dog could even have a rotten tooth that's causing terrible breath. Some dogs have a smell like corn chips, often strongest near the feet, and that smell is normal.


No fishy or Urine smell, and her ears and head actually smell the cleanest LOL the only part that stank like sour is her body and when i give her a good petting i can smell it on my hands I read in another post on here people are saying maybe its cause she is blue but i highly doubt color has anything to do with it.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

dylokjai said:


> No fishy or Urine smell, and her ears and head actually smell the cleanest LOL the only part that stank like sour is her body and when i give her a good petting i can smell it on my hands I read in another post on here people are saying maybe its cause she is blue but i highly doubt color has anything to do with it.


What are you feeding her?


----------



## dylokjai (Nov 9, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> What are you feeding her?


Currently Blue Buffalo Puppy...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My pup get B.O. too, lol. Thats what I think it is anyway cause he is very clean, just starts to smell lol. I used to wash him every week but felt bad for his skin and people would tell me I was washing him too much, until I started using Aveda Shampure Shampoo and conditioner on him. Its all natural and OK for dogs, I had to research that for myself but its true! No chemicals and good for all animals. Now its what we both use, lol. Let me tell you, Gargamel is so so SOOO soft and BO smell free for a good 3 weeks depending on how hard he is playing and where he is playing at (Beach, salt water is tough so I just used the conditioner after a good beach day if we go a few times in a week). Sounds funny, but seriously its great for his skin, he gets so so many compliments from people about his fur shining and for being so soft and smellssss soooo good!!! lol

shampure(tm) shampoo. shampoo. hair care. Aveda - products that nurture.

there is the link, I swear if you grab some tell me if it works for you as well as it works for my boy.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hmmm this is a tough one. Perhaps you are just more sensitive to dog smell? You can try wiping her down regularly with the doggy bathwipes they have at the pet store. I like unscented baby wipes also as they are pretty cheap, but make sure you get the alcohol free type or they are too drying.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I sprinkle PURE baking soda on the carpet & let is sit for an hour or so, then use glade carpet powder, let sit for another 30 mins & vacuum. 

I save an old carpet sprinkle canister & pour the baking soda inside it so it doesn't dump everywhere. 

Here's another little secret, use those bath cleansing cloths on their feet after they come in from outside & then a snuggle or bounce drier sheet on the coat & feet.  - my husband came up that idea & seems to work well


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Does your dog have any bumps? Bacterial infections can make a dog smell. 

If not maybe just buy some doggie cologne?


----------



## Kanu's Mum (Oct 23, 2011)

I am feeding Blue Buffalo Puppy as well and my house is smelly. I've only had my guy since Last Monday...but the house smells.


----------



## SIAH (Oct 5, 2011)

Kanu's Mum said:


> I am feeding Blue Buffalo Puppy as well and my house is smelly. I've only had my guy since Last Monday...but the house smells.


I feed my dog Blue Buffalo as well, it is in a somewhat orange bag(puppy/large breed), and I dont sense a smell, the dog smells, well like a dog but I use a spray on him once a day it has aloe vera and oatmeal(and a brownsugar scent too it), for his dry skin he did have dandruff but it went away after just 2 applications of the spray I use...... Very strange problem you guys are having.... I use Natures Miracle for hardwoods since I have em when I first got SIAH he had accidents all over, but the scent was never a problem and he goes outside now religiously and using the Spray I bought he never smells anymore....

-BAY..


----------



## BusterFrWatts (Apr 12, 2011)

My pup had that kind of issue once til' I brought him to my vet, did *anal* *express* while I was holding him and eeewe that reeks soo bad. And soo had to leave him there for an hour, so they can give him a bath....Juz, my experience why my pup stink soo bad! And now I give him a bath once or twice a month...


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Vaccume everyday sometimes twice lol, and spray odor neutraliser daily, alsoshake for the carpet.I hate my house smelling like dog.

*edit* I should read the thread instead of just the topic title haha sorry


----------



## yoosamiam (Sep 26, 2013)

Its probably her anal glands. Moat dogs let it out naturally when they poop. Its a lubricant. But some dogs cant and it gets impacted. Im a groomer and this happens often. Is she scooting? And also washing your dog more than once a month is bad regardless of the shampoo. The water dries out their skin and removes the oils they need on their skin to protect it. It could just be a skin infection. If you've tried everything then a vet should take a look.


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

This tread 2 years old . Great advice but a little late !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NinjaMom (Mar 28, 2013)

I noticed my girl has a certain "dog" smell. I think it's just her natural body oils. Some dogs smell more than others. I keep a small bag of charcoal behind my couch, it absorbs odors, works very well. It's been there months now, still seems to be working  Also, vacuum every other day, think that helps getting all the hair up.


----------

